# Does anyone's wrist hurt after playing power chords for a while?



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

I've noticed that if I play power chords for more than 3-5 mins straight, my wrist starts to hurt. I've tried to straighten out my wrist as much as possible but when playing power chords, there's a limit to how straight I can maintain my wrists. 

Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

You can try raising your guitar a little higher so you don't have to reach around as much.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If I recall correctly you're relatively new to guitar? It takes quite a bit of time to develop the muscle strength and stamina you'll need to play "a set". The muscles you use/need will strengthen with time. I still get a bit of a cramp in the little web between thumb and finger from time to time when playing a lot of barre chords.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2015)

Hamstrung said:


> You can try raising your guitar a little higher so you don't have to reach around as much.


I was going to suggest the same.

















..................Hurt.....................................................................Not Hurt


----------



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

Sometimes yeah there's a couple songs that are pure fast-chords and my wrists kill about 2 minutes in haha especially on acoustic


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

SensoryOverload said:


> Sometimes yeah there's a couple songs that are pure fast-chords and my wrists kill about 2 minutes in haha especially on acoustic


I think that playing power chords on an acoustic would involve other muscles in your hand and wrist as compared to electric guitar. I noticed when I play Offspring's Original Prankster(which is all power chords) my wrist feels like it got a workout. Not sore but enough to get my attention. I play electric guitar BTW!


----------

